# A pretty conditioned and toned little bulldog right here ;)



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy new year everyone! I took these shots of Bella this morning on our workout in the cemetery. I must say I take pride in keeping this girl in shape. She's getting pretty ripped! Hope you enjoy and thanks for looking! :roll:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She looks great , what kinda stuff do you do with her to get her in shape like that?


----------



## durham9191 (Dec 31, 2011)

:clap:Shes BEAUTIFUL!! Thats what i would like our puppies to look like someday.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

My boy would drooool all over her! haha such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

how old is she btw?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> how old is she btw?


She is 16 months old


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> She looks great , what kinda stuff do you do with her to get her in shape like that?


Thanks Angel  I workout at least 5 days a week and she is my workout buddy. I do sprints up the grassy hills of the cemetery half way up I jog and then walk back down and repeat it a few more times :hammer: I let Bella pull me up the hills. She loves it. Then we walk five miles and sometimes do a little jogging on the grassy parts of my walk. I don't like running her on concrete so I stick to the grass. I also play alot of tug with her and swing her around LOL! That's just about it :roll:


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

shes looking realy goodcant wait till i can go for runs with mine.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow!! She's looking amazing!! Also amazing how her head and neck are filling in nicely!! <3 me sum Bella!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> shes looking realy goodcant wait till i can go for runs with mine.


Thanks 


Indie said:


> Wow!! She's looking amazing!! Also amazing how her head and neck are filling in nicely!! <3 me sum Bella!


Thanks girl! Appreciate the compliments


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's looking great!She's maturing very nicely


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

She's looking better and better everytime!! Good job with her.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's solid. VERY striking when she's all tone like that. Waiting to get over this chest funk to get Ecko back to his walks. I love a nice ripped dog. You do an amazing job with her.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

bella looks awesome!!! great job girly!!


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

how much does she weigh?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

thats one toned and conditioned dog there !!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> how much does she weigh?


48 solid pounds


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> She's solid. VERY striking when she's all tone like that. Waiting to get over this chest funk to get Ecko back to his walks. I love a nice ripped dog. You do an amazing job with her.


Thanks Shanna 



circlemkennels said:


> bella looks awesome!!! great job girly!!


Thanks girl! Very proud of how she looks 


HeavyJeep said:


> thats one toned and conditioned dog there !!!!


Thanks Hj!


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> 48 solid pounds


looks alot bigger how come mine weighs 46lbs and looks like a rat lol??

is it down to age?mines just turned 7months.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> looks alot bigger how come mine weighs 46lbs and looks like a rat lol??
> 
> is it down to age?mines just turned 7months.


A rat lol! She's still just a baby. I just went back and looked at your girls pics. Your not 100% on the moms breed right? Your girl looks a little lab'ish in the face with the longer muzzle though I could be wrong  genetics play a huge role in how she looks so around a year old you should have a better off idea. The well muscled pics in my signature down below were taken of her when she was only 10 months and she was around 44 lbs then. I work my girl out alot though which is why she looks the way she does.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

She's so pretty!


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice lookin for sure.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys and girls


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> A rat lol! She's still just a baby. I just went back and looked at your girls pics. Your not 100% on the moms breed right? Your girl looks a little lab'ish in the face with the longer muzzle though I could be wrong  genetics play a huge role in how she looks so around a year old you should have a better off idea. The well muscled pics in my signature down below were taken of her when she was only 10 months and she was around 44 lbs then. I work my girl out alot though which is why she looks the way she does.


haha yeah i know shes still a young one,she is pit and staff mix no lab in her.

but ive never seen the mother so not sure how good a staff she was

wow she looked great at 10months,i no my dog wont be a massive dog shes very lean like the dad.just need to dice her up when shes a bit older


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

a rat?? shit I wanna go where you are if your rats look like this beauty!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow you have certainly done a great job with her! Shes not a pup anymore!


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

ames said:


> a rat?? shit I wanna go where you are if your rats look like this beauty!


lol i mean mine looks like a rat not this dog lol mines the same weight but looks very thin still young though


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow you have certainly done a great job with her! Shes not a pup anymore!


Thanks girl! No, no more puppy  16 months old now lol 



billy whizz said:


> lol i mean mine looks like a rat not this dog lol mines the same weight but looks very thin still young though


Geez, I hope you weren't calling my girl a rat LOL! JK.....I knew what you meant


----------

